# Living in Germany - Need some advice



## AVPhil (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm glad I found this site, I didn't know something like this existed until a few weeks back. Been meaning to sign up and get posting but haven't had the time. 

Anyway, I'll start by giving a (hopefully short) run down of my situation here in Germany. I moved here less than a month ago to be with my Fiance, and I've been living here since. As I don't speak fluent German, I'm having some issues finding work - now I know this is to be expected as teething problems do occur during the first few months of moving to a new country, however, I'm a little stuck when it comes to learning the language. 

I live in Marxzell, which - if any of you are familiar, is rather small and difficult to navigate anywhere if you don't drive. Now, this isn't an issue for me as usually me and my Fiance jump in the car and go places. But as she works full time, and I'm currently unemployed, I was wondering if anyone would/could be able to give me some advice on finding work, or learning the language etc. 

It's a little bit of a love story and I'll spare the details, but I'm happy here and I've found the one person I want to spend my life with. And I've got two months left to find work or I'll have to go back to the United Kingdom, and since being here, this is the happiest I've been in years. For me this is where I want to be. Please help me.

I would appreciate any help, anything at all - if you could, I'd be extremely grateful to you. 

PS - If anyone is near Marxzell, PM me if you'd like to stop by for a cuppa, it'd be nice to have a chat and potentially make some friends here. 

Thanks for your time,

Phil


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

AVPhil said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm glad I found this site, I didn't know something like this existed until a few weeks back. Been meaning to sign up and get posting but haven't had the time.
> 
> ...



Is there any specific reason why you have to live in Marxzell?

Looking at it I'd say get out of there as soon as possible and move to a bigger town (Karlsruhe, Pforzheim, Stuttgart...) that is still okay to commute from to your fiancé's work.

The good news is that nobody is going to hassle you even after three months, as long as you don't apply for benefits.

What you need to do is to register your address within 90 days and have your health insurance in order! As an as-of-yet unmarried partner this can be pricey. 

When are you planning to get married? This would solve most of your legal problems (free health insurance under your fiancé's insurance, no requirement to work/exercise treaty rights).

As to learning the language, this is tricky in such a small place. As soon as you are married, you can ask to attend an integration course. As an EU citizen they can't make you attend but it would get you a quality language course and meeting a lot of people who are new in the area as well.

Do you have a possibility to get to Bad Herrenalb? There is a Volkshochschulkurs for German as a foreign language.

Volkshochschule im Landkreis Karlsruhe: Kurssuche

I'd get in touch with them in any case, as these courses usually require a personal interview/quick assessment before signing up. Even if you don't sign up, the people there usually know of related programmes in the area. A friend of mine in Berlin went into the assessment and came out not with a language course at VHS but with contact details of a paid(!) internship programme with German language course sponsored by the local council.


----------



## AVPhil (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply!

Sorry for the delay in responding I had some issues logging in and getting a stable connection.

We are planning to get married rather soon-ish, but it would be after the 3 months I'm here. As for the health care, where would I need to go for this to be registered? Luckily (Touch wood) I rarely get sick or injured, but I would still need to get this done as a just in case scenario.

As for learning the language I have been self teaching from the use of text-books and other online methods available, I also have the use of Flash Cards which my fiance reads through with me from time to time. 

As for the 3 months - as long as I don't apply for benefits, am I still able to look for work after this period of time? Is there anything special I have to do in order to continue staying? Also, I remember reading on the news not long ago about Germany changing the status for Foreign nationals - in example - they can be removed from Germany after 3 months if they haven't found work, does this apply to myself? Or am I exempt due to EU status? 

I'd like to know a little more information on this as I'm still struggling to find a job and the end of the 3 months is drawing (fast) nearer. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

AVPhil said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in responding I had some issues logging in and getting a stable connection.
> 
> ...



Have you already registered as a resident?

Under EU law, you can be in the country for 6 months as a jobseeker but you have to comply with local laws also.

So, as per German law, you have to register your residence in Germany if you stay longer than 90 days and if you register, you will from then on need health insurance.

By law, everybody residing in Germany has to have valid health insurance, no matter which nationality they hold. For visits, usually travel insurance/your EHIC card from the NHS (I hope you have that?) is enough.

After 90 days, you have to register if you are staying longer. You can still look for work and unless you apply for benefits, nobody will actually take any notice of you. 

Ask your girlfriend to call her health insurance to ask what they would charge for somebody in your situation. Any regular insurer will charge you retroactively from the date you registered your residence (they will ask for the registration certificate you get at the town hall/Bürgeramt). 

Get some quotes from insurers and compare. Insurance for somebody who does not have a job and is not yet eligible for benefits that would include health insurance can be expensive.

You might actually want to move your register office wedding forward (a register office wedding is compulsory in Germany anyhow), even if you have a church wedding or other kind of blessing and festivities with friends and family much later. It would give you peace of mind and get you free health insurance.

Or go back to the UK for a bit before the 90 days are up and before you register your residence and start the process over.


----------

